# Quel est l'avenir de l'horlogerie suisse ? La réponse en....1960 !



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

La RTS a mis en ligne un long documentaire (DVD) sur l'horlogerie suisse industrielle en 1960 :

http://www.rts.ch/archives/tv/divers/3443566-dvd-l-horlogerie-suisse.html

Certes, c'est un peu austère, mais passionnant pour les passionnés !

Bon retour dans le temps 

O.


----------

